# PDE5 Inhibitors....



## rangermike (Nov 30, 2011)

Which one does your rats prefer?


----------



## TwisT (Nov 30, 2011)

tadalafil


----------



## rangermike (Nov 30, 2011)

TwisT said:


> tadalafil



Thanks bro....I did some research and that is the one that I was thinking.  Reps for you!


----------

